# Bass Fishing in Texas



## Jet1932 (Oct 22, 2015)

Some of my fishing in the Central Texas area....

https://youtu.be/LhErffeE5tg


----------



## Brine (Dec 3, 2015)

Kewl video - I'm most impressed you're able to do it while standing on the Yeti :shock: 

I'd need velcro on the bottom of my shoes :LOL2:


----------

